# New Employer to Abu Dhabi



## contradugas (May 9, 2013)

Hi, 

Im currently working here in Saudi Arabia as an Engineer and after I applied online for Abu Dhabi job, my new potential employer sent me an official employment paper and instructed me to get in touch with EMIRATES TRAVELS AGENCY for as it says,"acquisition of my work/residence permit papers which will empower me to live and work in UAE". Is this a valid process? 

Also, what is the average salary per month of Senior Engineers in Abu Dhabi?

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------

